

Could Travelling Waves Upset Cognitive Neuroscience? - DiabloD3
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/neuroskeptic/2015/07/09/could-travelling-waves-upset-cognitive-neuroscience/

======
PeterWhittaker
Summary: much current neurological measurement, e.g., EEG, measures point
activity, either activity levels at points in time or activity levels at
physical points. Point activity measurement assumes implicitly a "standing
wave" model of neural activity, that is, that changes in activity levels at
specific points are relevant and indicative of some underlying phenomenon.

More recent research suggests that "travelling waves", i.e., related changes
in activity levels at a succession of points, are more indicative of
underlying phenomena and that current techniques discard most and almost all
of the relevant data. Recording and analyzing more data from more points to
reflect related changes in dynamic activity at multiple points, using existing
tools, may allow researchers much greater insight into activity correlates to
psychological phenomena.

